# SF Bay Area Wood Supply?



## ubermick (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay, so I'm just starting out, but have already come to realize that buying my lumber from the local Home Despot isn't the most economical way to go about things, when red oak is over $8 a board foot (granted, that's S4S). Tried Rafael Lumber which is close by, but their prices are basically the same.

Any lumberjocks in the Bay Area got some tips on where a newb like myself can find lumber at decent prices?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

macbeth both in berkely and san francisco.

They have a great selection of lumber.

http://www.macbeath.com/


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Truly your best bet in the area is Macbeath in Berkeley. Also excellent for all your plywood needs. I try to give Macbeath my business whenever I can (not like they care - I'm just Joe Hobbyist), but I always compare pricing to a few internet vendors. Sometimes 20bdft packs WITH SHIPPING (and no tax) come out to the same or less bdft price as Macbeath. This is especially true for walnut and African mahogany.

Ask them for a pricelist when you first go in (the website won't help you much).


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/mat/3572232846.html

Hardwood pieces & lots hardwood small projects etc. .. VERY CHEAP

NO EMAIL CALL JOHN AT 650 520-9904


----------



## ubermick (Feb 5, 2013)

For some reason, I remembered Macbeath as being bloody spendy, even though I wanted to dry hump the masses of padauk and bloodwood they had - but even just checking out their site, 10bf of red oak is $33, a damn sight better than I'm getting now. (Although guessing those packs are just narrower widths, and none of the wid)

Will see if I can't head down there at some point this week and check 'em out. Looks like I'll need to hit CL as well and buy a jointer, since their stuff seems to be S2S as opposed to S4S.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Another +1 for MacBeath. I've only been to the one in SF, but it's well stocked and the people there are very helpful, even for just a small-fry like me. The offcuts bins are great for small projects and turning stock.

Boronio has less selection, and I wasn't super impressed with the prices or service, either. They're more oriented toward construction contractors, I think.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

There are a number of sawyers that are on craigslist, that have walnut, elm, bay laurel, and acacia slabs, in the north bay (west marin & petaluma). Also lots of great reclaimed old growth redwood and douglas fir available through craigslist in the north bay. I live in the south bay, and driving over the golden gate and through san francisco trying to haul lumber in my VW Golf does not sound pleasant.


----------



## ubermick (Feb 5, 2013)

So back from Macbeath where I picked up 8bf of red oak for $28 with tax. Hard to beat that. Question, tho. I've only ever bought S4S from Home Depot before, and this stuff is S2S 1E. I assumed that the cut edge would still need to be run through a jointer, but the guy at Macbeath assured me that it's absolutely ready for the table saw, and a jointer wouldn't be required - just rip it using the "finished" edge, then flip it and run the other side through?

In other news, I look forward to when I have a (lot) more experience and confidence. The padauk and bloodwood they had in stock was absolutely gorgeous, but didn't want to pay $11 a foot when I'll likely make an absolute mess of it!


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

It's easier if you have a sled (with a straight side) that holds the wood and rides against the fence. If you've got some plywood or MDF, that works. Ideally the sled would have some hold downs to keep the boards tight on the fence.

The board would overhang the edge of the fence slightly, and that's what gets trimmed by the table saw blade as you push the sled. Then you can flip the board and run it through without the sled, ensuring the sides are parallel. Use even pressure and speed.

It's likely you'll still need to clean up the cut edge though, especially if you're edge gluing the boards.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Their cut edge is really good. Very rarely I take it through my jointer.


----------

